# White distilled vinegar



## Sharoncf

I does anyone know where I can purchase the above. I have looked in supermarkets and hardware stores and can't find any. Maybe I am just looking in the wrong place.


----------



## siobhanwf

I bought some in E.Leclerc.


----------



## canoeman

siobhanwf said:


> I bought some in E.Leclerc.


us also only place we've found it apart from the specialist UK shops here but then theres not many Leclerc's in Portugal 
E.Leclerc Portugal


----------



## Sharoncf

Thankyou I would not have thought it would be so hard to find. I can't even find just normal household white vinegar (not white wine). It is for sale everywhere in Australia


----------



## canoeman

Probably because on Continent most Vinegars are made from grapes and fruit not grain/malt


----------



## Sharoncf

canoeman said:


> Probably because on Continent most Vinegars are made from grapes and fruit not grain/malt


Ahh


----------



## MjSousa

Hi. This post is a year old and I wondered if anyone has any new information on where to buy White Distilled Vinegar in Portugal, even online would work for me. Thanks. (PS - e.leclerc doesn't work for me - the website I found is in french which I do not understand and the Portuguese site doesn't work.)


----------

